# Painting Ad22vf Calipers and color



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i need some opinions on what procedure i need to paint my ad22vf calipers and also need a lil help with what color i should paint.

i have a choice between aluminum and gloss black.

give me your opinions on which one is best color with the stock se-r rims.

any help on painting would be greatly appreciated.


thanks.

EDIT :

oh ya my car is champagne color.. it like a tint of gold on silver .. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a silver color would look good


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

paint them something, it'll keep them newer looking and they won't rust.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i say black i have the exact same color (i belive nissan calls it platnum silver or something) and the exact same wheels the gloss black would look good cuz there small and it wont draw alot of attention but if your looking for it it will look real nice


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

aw....come on liu....paint them pink. 


KIDDING!!! If you could chrome them, it'd be cool.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I think *RED* would look good with your color car, but the silver/aluminum color would work also. Up to you if you want to draw attention to your spiffy new calipers.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

For some reason I think Red calipers look good with any color car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> For some reason I think Red calipers look good with any color car


i agree but i think it looks kinda dumb if u have the stock calipers on ur car i was thinking about making myne red but then i realized hey i forgot i have drums on the back so im just gona paint myne black instead of the gentle hue of rust


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus don't paint the drums 

I painted all 4 of my calipers red, but I got a red car . I have yet to install them. I gotta rebuild the AD22s and get some pads/brakelines.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im gona paint the drums but black just so they dont rust any more maby ill paint them flat black so they dont draw attention.........OH! for get that im gona buy those "brake rotor imitation things!"


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> im gona paint the drums but black just so they dont rust any more maby ill paint them flat black so they dont draw attention.........OH! for get that im gona buy those "brake rotor imitation things!"


I sanded the rust off and painted them to prevet further rust. havn't touched my calipers yet though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I sanded the rust off and painted them to prevet further rust. havn't touched my calipers yet though.


was it the drums you painted? and with what just normal krylon or did u use high temp stuff? also glossy or flat


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the drums or calipers always use the hi temp stuff.. duplicolor engine enamel works just as well as any caliper paint so i was told by many people


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> for the drums or calipers always use the hi temp stuff.. duplicolor engine enamel works just as well as any caliper paint so i was told by many people


ok thats cool i think ill do that when i get bored is it easy to take the drum cover off? its just a matter of removing the wheel and a few screws on the back right? i dont wana f up the "alignment" or what ever its called of the pads and maby ill use that engine paint that "wrinkles up" that would be kinda cool


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*RED!*


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The only difference, Liu, is the amount of space in your wheels. Are you going to see enough of the calipers? Mine are easily seen because of the hugh gaps in the wheels.

Just a thought.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd search alittle bit longer and find some duplicolor or something that is the exact same color of your car. Other than that if there is nothing like that out there, I'd do an aluminum color that would match rather closley.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Binger said:


> I'd search alittle bit longer and find some duplicolor or something that is the exact same color of your car. Other than that if there is nothing like that out there, I'd do an aluminum color that would match rather closley.


i dont think there would be any way to color match your brakes cuz they get super hot you have to use special paint but for our color aluminum would be semi close..........well coser than black


----------

